# I can go way faster then this!



## ness4k (Jun 15, 2007)

I was driving back from celebrating my one year with my wife and decided to see how fast I could take my Skyline. I didn't go as fast as I could because I was coming up on cars and I didn't wanna blow past someone at over 100kph over the speed limit and have them take my license plate number. I hit 150kph when my car kicked into a new gear...yea it's an auto...I hate it. So I still had a whole another gear of speed to get out of my engine. I'm 100% sure I can top my speedmeter out at 180kph and keep going. I drive a R33 Skyline 1996 no GTS or GTR or tubro and I can hit 180kph...can't wait until I get my GTR...I'll have one in about a year. OH for you guys who don't know what 180kph is just check your gauge next time you get in a car...here's a hint...it's over 100mph. WOOT! I'm trying to figure out how to post a picture so you guys can see. Give me time!


----------



## ness4k (Jun 15, 2007)

*How to post a picture?*

Someone tell me how to post a Picture? thanks I see this insert image but it wants a URL?


----------



## Divo25 (Jan 3, 2007)

u have to post the picture on a website first then give the link to the picture, use cardomain or picture bucket


----------



## ness4k (Jun 15, 2007)

*Thanks!*

Thanks! LOL


----------



## DigitalNinja (Jul 1, 2006)

I'm not sure how fast those year's skylines are stock, but thats pretty good. When I was coming back from Ottawa it was early in the mourning and I was on a 4km or so long straightaway in my 02 3.5 Altima, I hit 210kph and I still had some more juice.


----------



## ness4k (Jun 15, 2007)

Oh yea man. I wish I had a GTR with twin turbo and VSPEC II...I sure I would be able to hit somewhere near 300kmph...that's about 185mph. I personally haven't seen one or driven on but you got to think if I can hit 200 easy in an automatic(STOCK, I don't have anything under my hood, not even exhaust) without turbo or GTR engine just think what they "could" do if they were even slightly hooked up. The next time I hit the expressway though I will see how fast my Skyline goes before governor or engine just doesn't give any more. I'll update...may be awhile though not to many reason to get on expressway.


----------

